# In ein Dropdown Listenfeld Daten einfügen



## Speedy83 (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein echt dringendes Problem (eigentlich ja mein Arbeitskollege). Also:

Er soll in Excel ein Dropdown Listenfeld erstellen (das hat funktioniert) und die Daten soll er aber aus einem Tabellenblatt herausholen. Also eine Verknüpfung machen... gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit für ihn, die Daten aus dem Tabellenblatt in das Dropdown Feld einzufügen? Irgendeine Formel, es sind zu viele Daten um sie per Hand einzufügen!

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand hier helfen könnte!


----------



## Ein_Freund (28. Juli 2005)

Mahlzeit,

fogendes Szenario: 

Tabellenblatt 1
In Spalte 1 sind die ersten 10 Zeilen mit Daten belegt
ComboBox (ComboBox1) und Button (CommandButton1)
Bei Klick auf Button werden die 10 Daten in ComboBox eingefügt


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

Dim i%
For i = 1 To 10
    ComboBox1.AddItem Sheets(1).Cells(i, 1).Value
Next i

End Sub
```

Ich hoffe, ich habe das Problem richtig verstanden. Wenn ja, solltest Du das an Deinen speziellen Fall anpassen können (oder an den Deines 'Arbeitskollegen').

EDIT: Nachtrag: Wenn der Bereich, der mit Daten befüllt ist, bekannt ist bzw. sich nicht verändert, kannst Du den Bereich auch in den Eigenschaften der ComboBox angeben. Bsp: ListFillRange = A1:A10


----------



## Speedy83 (28. Juli 2005)

Kann ich denn dann den Button wieder löschen? Das sollte halt net so wirklich da drinnen stehen... (sorry für die eh etwas magere Erklärung aber ich habe es wirklich nicht besser beschrieben bekommen)


----------



## noreya (28. Juli 2005)

Speedy83 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich denn dann den Button wieder löschen? Das sollte halt net so wirklich da drinnen stehen... (sorry für die eh etwas magere Erklärung aber ich habe es wirklich nicht besser beschrieben bekommen)



Du kannst Buttons in Forms ganz einfach verstecken: MeinButton.Visible = False
Aber irgendwie habe ich auch noch nicht ganz verstanden, was Du genau machen willst und wie die Form am Ende aussehen soll. Vielleicht kannst Du kurz erkären, wofür sie gut sein soll.

Gruß
noreya


----------



## Yoah (28. Juli 2005)

Du brauchst dafür auch keinen Button,
du kannst beim laden des Formulars die ComboBox befüllen.





```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim i
For i = 1 To 10
	ComboBox1.AddItem Sheets(1).Cells(i, 1).Value
Next i
'............usw.
End Sub
```


----------



## Ein_Freund (28. Juli 2005)

Also um den Button habe ich mir jetzt weniger Sorgen gemacht. Ich dachte, es ging mehr darum, wie Du die Daten in die ComboBox bekommst, ohne sie per Hand einzeln eingeben zu müssen. 

Natürlich geht das ganze auch ohne Button (z.Bsp. wenn Du ListFillRange benutzt, brauchst Du überhaupt kein VB), aber dazu ist Deine Problembeschreibung bissl zu mager.

Fragen:
- Ändert sich der Datenbereich?
- wann sollen die Daten eingetragen werden? nur beim öffnen der Mappe oder sollen sie zwischendurch auch mal aktualisiert werden können?
...


----------



## Orakel (28. Juli 2005)

Hi zusammen,

eine ebenfalls dynamische Möglichkeit gibt es, wenn man auf ein Feld eine "Gültigkeit" legt (Menü-->Daten-->Gültigkeit) In der Dropdownliste "Zulassen" einfach Liste auswählen, und dann kann der Zellbereich festgelegt werden, aus dem die Werte kommen müssen.
*Nachteil*: Du siehst erst wenn Du auf der Zelle bist, dass es sich hierbei um ein Dropdown handelt. Aber die Zelle kann man ja kenntlich machen.

Gruß
Das Orakel


----------

